# New from California



## None505 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi every one, I am from southern California and am getting started breeding mice to feed my cats and future Rosy Boa.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome.


----------



## ilovemice101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

good to see another california breeder. i have stock i'd prefer to give out than cull, if you are looking for anything. a bit of a drive from socal, though. in fresno.


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey!
I'm new today too!
I'll welcome you, will you welcome me?


----------



## None505 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. Thanks sys15, I wish I could get to Fresno but my car is not running


----------

